# PC freezing even after Windows 10 reinstall - please help!



## wtang00 (Apr 13, 2011)

ASUS Z170 MAXIMUS VIII RANGER
i7 6700k (factory clock)
GTX 1070
SanDisk SDSSDA240G 240gb hard drive (OS)
Seagate ST2000DM001 2TB SATA III hard drive 
Western Digital WD5000BEVT 500GB SATA 2.5
G.Skill 16gb DDR4 2400 RAM
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo
Corsair CX 600
Windows 10 Pro Version 1703 OS Build 15063.540

I really need help guys.. my PC is freezing all the time and its stopping me from finding work. I'm hoping one of you guys has a bright idea of what to try. 

The story is.. I get back to my flat after a week away, so I can work on my portfolio. I use AutoCAD and InDesign. Whilst working, my machine started freezing/BSOD occasionally (i.e. once or twice a day). The problem got worse over the next few days, freezing usually whilst multitasking/under load. 

I was having to restart so many times a day I decided to reinstall Windows. Even after a clean install, deleting my old files, I've found the problem has in fact got worse. The machine is frequently struggling to manage to load to Windows now. I have already disabled everything I can under Task Manager > Startup. Sometimes it freezes at the Welcome screen, a few seconds after the desktop loading, sometimes after a few minutes. It always coincides with noise from the PC case which simultaneously coincides with the mouse cursor slowing down to a flickering stutter before freezing to a crash. Occasionally it'll struggle past this then the PC will run fine for a good while, as it has been doing so as I type. But if I were to start a process that is resource intensive (i.e. launching a game in CEMU emulator) than its now guaranteed to crash. 

The noise from the PC case sounds like hard drive access? Although my OS is installed on a SSD and no additional programs should be loading at startup. Worryingly, it sometimes even freezes at the Republic of Gamers mobo welcome splash at the very start. I don't think it is hardware though as my components are barely 8 months old and the diagnostics I've run surely would've indicated this by now? 

I've tried the following:

HW Monitor - GPU + CPU temps all normal
Windows Memory Diagnostic tool - RAM Ok
Windows Disk Check - No problems found
SFC /SCANNOW - All Ok
Reinstalling Windows - clean, removing all files

The pattern currently is.. 

1. Boot pc from power on button.
2. Freeze at Windows welcome screen/desktop at startup
3. Cold boot using power button (held in for 10 seconds to repower)
4. Repeat 2-3 until..
5. PC manages to struggle past the initial stuttering at outset and will run fine until placed under load


I really need to sort this out so I can finish my portfolio and get a job and pay my rent!

Will


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

Please download and run Speccy. http://download.piriform.com/spsetup131.exe. This is a diagnostic tool that shows us your specs, hardware health, temps and more. After you run the report click file, publish snapshot, the copy to clipboard, then paste the URL here.


----------



## wtang00 (Apr 13, 2011)

HyperHenry said:


> Please download and run Speccy. http://download.piriform.com/spsetup131.exe. This is a diagnostic tool that shows us your specs, hardware health, temps and more. After you run the report click file, publish snapshot, the copy to clipboard, then paste the URL here.


Hey Henry, the URL is... http://speccy.piriform.com/results/brv10C0WHeppuNEb285RJzO


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

Your temps and hardware looked ok. I did notice that on your Seagate Expansion Desk SCSI Disk Device, and ST2000DM001-1ER164 there is very little free space. You should leave 10% free on each partition. On the four partitions on these 2 drives there was 8%, 10% 1% and 1%. This may account for at least part of your slowdown issues. I would add more storage and move some files around to make more free space.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

see u have only one 16gb ram chip
i know u have tried the ms ram checker
can u buy/borrow a stick of ram....ram is notorious for freezing issues
also see that u have some HDD in the computer.....try disconnecting all the spinning drives and just leave the ssd attached to the mobo


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, may have misread this, I thought I saw two 8gb slots? Low disk space memory is likely to cause you problems though the disks are large so % do not mean critically low disk space, just yet. Speccy does not give us PSU info. One area above others that is poorly understood is the need for a good adequate power supply, and they do degrade over time, we sell gaming machines and the lowest spec PSU we fit is gold 1000w. A failing PSU will produce your problems and they can destroy hardware devices.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, sorry forgot to tell you to go to search and type:- 

Reliability Monitor, have a good look through this, errors are marked with a red x.


----------



## wtang00 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey guys. Thanks for all your responses.



HyperHenry said:


> Your temps and hardware looked ok. I did notice that on your Seagate Expansion Desk SCSI Disk Device, and ST2000DM001-1ER164 there is very little free space. You should leave 10% free on each partition. On the four partitions on these 2 drives there was 8%, 10% 1% and 1%. This may account for at least part of your slowdown issues. I would add more storage and move some files around to make more free space.


I've tried disconnecting all those drives, leaving only the OS SSD connected. No change..



replay said:


> see u have only one 16gb ram chip
> i know u have tried the ms ram checker
> can u buy/borrow a stick of ram....ram is notorious for freezing issues
> also see that u have some HDD in the computer.....try disconnecting all the spinning drives and just leave the ssd attached to the mobo


It's actually 2 physical sticks installed, 2x 8gb modules



jenae said:


> Hi, may have misread this, I thought I saw two 8gb slots? Low disk space memory is likely to cause you problems though the disks are large so % do not mean critically low disk space, just yet. Speccy does not give us PSU info. One area above others that is poorly understood is the need for a good adequate power supply, and they do degrade over time, we sell gaming machines and the lowest spec PSU we fit is gold 1000w. A failing PSU will produce your problems and they can destroy hardware devices.


The PSU is a Corsair CX 600 which is only 8 months old. I think power wise it should be adequate? I'm no expert tho so someone please tell me if I'm wrong (!)


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

Try removing one stick and see how it runs. If no improvement, replace it with the other. A 600 Watt PSU might be enough but if it's failing even a 1,000 Watt won't work well.


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

Try removing one stick and see how it runs. If no improvement, replace it with the other. A 600 Watt PSU might be enough but if it's failing even a 1,000 Watt won't work well.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

In the speccy teport your ram is running in single channel
That's why I thought u had a single stick of ram


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

Thx 1070 minimum power requirements is 500w psu 
Also the cx line of corsair is NOT. Up to the job


----------



## wtang00 (Apr 13, 2011)

replay said:


> Thx 1070 minimum power requirements is 500w psu
> Also the cx line of corsair is NOT. Up to the job


I've looked at http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1070-review,8.html and they've advised that a 400-500 psu is sufficient for a GTX 1070 - I'd add that I haven't had any issue for 8 months until recently. I'm almost certain it isn't PSU related.


----------



## wtang00 (Apr 13, 2011)

UPATE: 

I haven't solved the problem.. but my system is much, much more stable after I've installed the latest drivers for my BIOS. 

I took Jenae's advice and reviewed Reliability Monitor, and it highlighted an error with my Realtek audio driver just before a crash. 

Its running fine now the majority of the time, although it will still freeze the same if I place it under heavier load... i.e. rendering a 3d model

What does this suggest the problem is? I'm coping atm but the problem hasn't been quite resolved.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

wtang00 said:


> I've looked at http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1070-review,8.html and they've advised that a 400-500 psu is sufficient for a GTX 1070 - I'd add that I haven't had any issue for 8 months until recently. I'm almost certain it isn't PSU related.


That doesn't change the fact that the CX line of corsair is NOT recommended for a computer with a power hungry video card
Do some research!!!


----------



## wtang00 (Apr 13, 2011)

replay said:


> That doesn't change the fact that the CX line of corsair is NOT recommended for a computer with a power hungry video card
> Do some research!!!


I did some research. The CX line has a crappy reputation, that doesn't mean it shouldn't by all means work? Which as I pointed out, has done for 8 months.

For the sake of eliminating it as a potential cause, and to prove my point, I swapped out the PSU with my other desktop. No change.. still freezes when placed under heavier load. The 2nd PC that I placed my CX600 into... no problem running same model render.

Its... not.... the .... PSU........


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

wtang00 said:


> I did some research. The CX line has a crappy reputation, that doesn't mean it shouldn't by all means work? Which as I pointed out, has done for 8 months.


1st. The cx line is not crappy. ( I use them all the time ). it's just they are not for gaming rigs
If u have been using it for 8 months powering 1070 then maybe u have been using it at its "limits" and just maybe it's crapping out


----------



## wtang00 (Apr 13, 2011)

I managed to identify the culprit. Its the GPU. I switched it out and all symptoms have disappeared.

Gonna go have a chat with MSI and hopefully they'll sort me out.

Thanks to everyone for their helpful comments.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

replay is correct. The cx line from corsair is NOT for any type of gaming, overclocking or any other stressful endeavor. The cx line is for a basic build ONLY. See this quote from the corsair site


> CX-M and CX Series PC power supplies are an excellent choice for basic system builds


 operative word there is basic ie onboard video, running office, etc.
Cold boot problems which you describe are very often pw supply problems [Which is what you describe in your first post]
If you have a quality pw supply available for testing, the first thing I would do would be to swap in a quality pw supply that is actually designed for gaming type video cards.
If you do not have a test pw supply available, do the following;
1 System OFF, open the case and pull the video card out
2 Connect your monitor to the onboard port on the motherboard
3 Pw ON and see if the system will POST and load windows on the first boot. If it does, you have your answer; most likely a failing pw supply.

When you use a part in a manner for which it was not designed nor intended, you shorten the life of that part.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

BTW I use a corsair cx in my home theater system however I would never even think of using one in my gaming system.


----------



## wtang00 (Apr 13, 2011)

So. I bought a EVGA 650 G2 (£90 / US$115). I installed it on the 15th of August (4 days ago) it seemed to resolve the freezing problem.

However, it's now the 19th, and after switching on the PC this morning I've realized that unfortunately, *this isn't the case*. I am getting the exact same problem again. Even with my totally ok for gaming PSU. i.e. _my original PSU was not the problem. _

Any other suggestions? At this point I assume it must be hardware related, mobo or GPU? Any helpful advice on how to diagnose this (without resorting to buying a new mobo and GPU to swap around) would be very gladly welcome.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You posted on Sunday that the problem was the video card. Then just posted that you purchased a new pw supply and you still have the problem. This is somewhat confusing; did the new video card fix the problem or not?
EVGA does not mfg their own pw supplies. The supernova line is mfg by seasonic and that is fine for running a gaming card. If you purchased one of the other evga units, it may or may not be up to gaming. Gaming is very stressful to ALL parts in the system and as such, all parts need to be up to the task of gaming. The pw supply is the last place you want to save money in a gaming system. This is why the only pw supplies I recommend for gaming are corsair [AX, HX or RM models only] Seasonic, Antec [HCG models only] or FSP [only the units with the 5yr warranty]


----------



## wtang00 (Apr 13, 2011)

crjdriver said:


> You posted on Sunday that the problem was the video card. Then just posted that you purchased a new pw supply and you still have the problem. This is somewhat confusing; did the new video card fix the problem or not?


Yes, I posted on Sunday I _thought _the GPU was the problem. I'm not certain, otherwise I wouldn't need advice to diagnose?
*
But I listened to advice, and bought a PSU. This has now been ruled out as the problem. I have now used 3 different power supply units and the problem is still occuring. *

So it _might _be the GPU. I don't know. Thats why I'm on the internet asking for help.



crjdriver said:


> EVGA does not mfg their own pw supplies. The supernova line is mfg by seasonic and that is fine for running a gaming card. If you purchased one of the other evga units, it may or may not be up to gaming. Gaming is very stressful to ALL parts in the system and as such, all parts need to be up to the task of gaming. The pw supply is the last place you want to save money in a gaming system. This is why the only pw supplies I recommend for gaming are corsair [AX, HX or RM models only] Seasonic, Antec [HCG models only] or FSP [only the units with the 5yr warranty]


The EVGA 650 G2 is more than adequete for gaming, I've struggled to google any widely known issues. In fact its widely recommended by others.

Given all the above, its far more reasonable to assume its anything else but the PSU.

Any helpful advice from anyone else....?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

As I said, it may or may not be ok for gaming. How did you determine the video card was the problem ie did you swap in a known working video card or what?
Next the motherboard you have does not support the onchip video which is part of the intel processor so you cannot use the onchip video.
What bios are you running? There are a lot of bios updates that address system stability
Next testing temps and voltages with hardware monitor is next to useless. HWM was a fine program in it's day however that day has long past. Use the asus monitoring program. Test temps and voltage under 100% load ie while running prime95 or intel burn test [both free downloads]


----------



## Kieseyhow (Dec 2, 2012)

wtang00 said:


> I really need help guys.. my PC is freezing all the time and its stopping me from finding work. I'm hoping one of you guys has a bright idea of what to try.
> 
> The story is.. I get back to my flat after a week away, so I can work on my portfolio. I use AutoCAD and InDesign. Whilst working, my machine started freezing/BSOD occasionally (i.e. once or twice a day). The problem got worse over the next few days, freezing usually whilst multitasking/under load.
> Will


The most probable cause is that one of your hard drives is failing. Random freezing, but without any other detectable issues is going to be hardware failing somewhere. I suggest you get a new drive, reinstall the system, and see what happens. Do it quickly, then if it is not resolved, you can either return the drive, or just keep it as a backup drive (what I would do). If it is the drive, eventually the system will not work at all, and you will have to do the same thing anyhow.


----------



## wtang00 (Apr 13, 2011)

Case solved. Turns out the problem is the motherboard.

The Asus Maximus mobos (VII and later) have an LED counter in the top right that displays a code as it cycles through startup. Previously it was indicating that it'd been handing control to the OS but has finally given into its degenerative affliction and is now posting a 'YES I'M DEFINITELY BROKEN' error code (OA). Already spoken to Asus and they've confirmed its as useful as a brick.

Thanks for your efforts all.


----------

